

Pro SQL Server 2008 Analytics: Delivering Sales and Marketing Dashboards - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/bookreviews/21-database/233-pro-sql-server-2008-analytics-delivering-sales-and-marketing-dashboards.html

======
ScottWhigham
Spam

